# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Nature Scenes

## linyera

This is my last taxidermy.I translated a hunting scene between a bobcat and a duck

----------


## phillipgr

Thats brilliant!

----------


## Scribe

A good action mount Linyera. You have clever hands.

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Creative, do you home load as well :Have A Nice Day: 
My son was doing some of this ,I hope he returns to it.
Do you enter competitions?
KH

----------


## Rushy

I like your work Linyera

----------


## Gapped axe

bloody awesome art

----------


## linyera

Thank you very much, in my country there is never taxidermy skills .In any case it is not my main activity taxidermy and I do it only as a hobby.

----------


## Namaffilla

И не только потому, что был он высок, красив и статен. А все ли я делаю правильно?  

Кого только не увидишь. Губернатор оглядел свой кабинет.  

Может, мы вам оставим этих эльфенков, а вы при случае их в город и закинете? Не плыть против течения, теряя силы. Землекопы потянулись к выходу, на ходу застегивая куртки.  

Особо желающие получить никому не нужное образование отправляются на другие планеты. И когда-нибудь все же ударят исподтишка.  

Я разбила его сердце своею ложью. Не случайно первыми металлургами стали шаманы. Вспышка солнечной активности у моих пионеров длилась недолго. Непонятно, как вообще она могла стоять на ногах при таких сильных порывах вера.

----------

